# Cleaning the pantry, found bugs.



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Emergency cleaning this morning.
I noticed little bugs, and ended up clearing out, cleaning the storage containers, wiping down the shelves, and disposing of expired, and infested items. (A box of unopened biscuit mix appears to be where it all started)
I've repackaged into storage containers or enclosed things in gallon zip locks and will keep an eye out the next few days.

I can't recall the last time I saw bugs in my storage items, but it sure got me moving.

I wonder if these bugs are more common in the summertime?
It was time for a pantry deep clean anyway, and at least it looks organized now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, um, I don't know if you want to know, but the bug eggs were in your food before you bought it. Processing does not kill eggs which are extremely tiny. You notice infestations more in the summer because the warmer temps and higher humidity signal the eggs to hatch. 

You can prevent future infestations by freezing new items for several days after bringing them home and making sure you rotate your stock before things get close to the expiration date. Or you can keep dry goods in the freezer until you need them.

I think most of us have had buggy dry goods problems. I had one once when I forgot about a box of cake mix which got pushed to the very back of a deep corner cabinet. I won't say how old the mix was when I found it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Granpa said it was extra protein. They only had a problem.when your bowl was moving


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh this brings back memories! 

I bought rolled oats at a bulk store, and put them in the cupboard, in the paper bag, meaning to transfer them the next day and well.... A week later I opened that cupboard and there were moths everywhere. 
I went back to the store to complain and the manager said it could not have happened. I walked over to the bin I got mine from, opened it, and within seconds could see movement. The managers jaw dropped, and he slammed the lid down and had someone take it away on the spot. I don't know if they did the same type of cleaning that I had to do, because I never ever went back. 
I did learn after that - I stir contents in bins first to see if something moves that shouldn't, then whatever I buy goes into the freezer for 24 hours and then into tightly sealed containers. If the freezer isn't practical I do what you do Doozie, put the bag into a heavy duty Ziploc freezer bag.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Oh, I know the eggs are possibly in many dry goods, I just don't like to think about it, haha.

These little guys didn't stay in one place, they were out exploring the rest of the storage cabinet along with other products and the biscuit mix was newer, I'm so disappointed I didn't get to try it.

So, now I'm going to check my main kitchen cabinets for signs of life.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

When i was prepping years and years ago. I put dry good s in glass jars in the freezer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't buy bulk foods. Some stores (Kroger to name one) never clean the bins. They just refill when they get low, never emptying out the old stock.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Forcast said:


> When i was prepping years and years ago. I put dry goods in glass jars in the freezer.


I put flour, beans etc. in the freezer for a time, then into jars. No packaged food in my cabinets. I'll cut off the directions and put it in the jars. If it's a pretty label or something I don't use often, I'll even cut the label off the package and tape it to the outside of the jar.


----------

